# Better Than BBQ!!!



## tbrtt1 (May 8, 2016)

Few things in life are better than good BBQ. One of them is a good crawfish boil. I have always considered crawfish boils to be the reason Louisiana is not known for BBQ. Its just not a fair fight where I come from. 

Here are a few pics from today's Mother's Day crawfish boil.

I also threw some wings in the PBC, but my technique was flawed. Lost a few in the coals as they didn't want to stay on the skewers. I'll have to rethink how I can hang them on skewers. I know it can be done. If anyone has any ideas I am all ears. Sorry, no final pics of the wings. Too busy eating crawfish. 













IMG_4479.JPG



__ tbrtt1
__ May 8, 2016


















IMG_4480.JPG



__ tbrtt1
__ May 8, 2016


















IMG_4485.JPG



__ tbrtt1
__ May 8, 2016


















IMG_4486.JPG



__ tbrtt1
__ May 8, 2016


















IMG_4481.JPG



__ tbrtt1
__ May 8, 2016


















IMG_4483.JPG



__ tbrtt1
__ May 8, 2016


















IMG_4484.JPG



__ tbrtt1
__ May 8, 2016


----------



## b-one (May 8, 2016)

I missed my invite? Okay maybe next time. Never had one only fried tails the boil must be great!


----------



## HalfSmoked (May 8, 2016)

b-one said:


> I missed my invite? Okay maybe next time. Never had one only fried tails the boil must be great!


Sorry you missed the invite and I didn't get one either but he did say it was for mothers day so maybe we'll get an invite for fathers day you think?

Warren


----------



## Bearcarver (May 8, 2016)

Looks Mighty Tasty from my house!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Nice Boil !!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I don't know what happened to lose some wings, but how about using two skewers with each row of wings, so they don't spin---Would that help?

Bear


----------



## tbrtt1 (May 8, 2016)

Come on down. We're just outside of Houston here in The Woodlands. Gotta come soon cause crawfish season will be ending pretty soon.


----------



## tbrtt1 (May 8, 2016)

Bearcarver said:


> Looks Mighty Tasty from my house!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe. I tried sticking a small potato on the end to keep them from sliding off, but to no avail. I will have to review a very lengthy thread from another forum where I saw all sorts of critters and even some vegetation hung in a Pit Barrel Cooker. 

Maybe I just didn't stick the potato on well enough. Fear not, I will try again.


----------



## SmokinAl (May 9, 2016)

Crawfish boil is with out a doubt one of my favorite meals.

Yours looks fantastic!

Great job!

Al


----------



## HalfSmoked (May 9, 2016)

tbrtt1 said:


> Come on down. We're just outside of Houston here in The Woodlands. Gotta come soon cause crawfish season will be ending pretty soon.


Dang man does that mean the season will be over by fathers Day.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Warren


----------



## bigtrain74 (May 9, 2016)

Looks AMAZING!


----------



## moikel (May 13, 2016)

I think that's brilliant . Mine is an outsiders view from way down here but I love cooking with roots & connection to people's heritage .


----------

